# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  غرف اطفال ذكية (وتثبحوا على خير)

## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حبيت اقدملكم شوية صور لغرف اطفال
اللى عجبنى فى الصور دى هوا توفير المساحات 
لان كتير بتبقى غرف الاطفال صغيرة ومش عارفين نحط فيها ايه ولا ايه المكتب ولا السرير ولا الدولاب 
او ممكن يبقى اكتر من طفل فى اوضة واحدة فعلشان نوفر المساحات فى شوية افكار عجبتنى ويارب تعجبكم 

اول صورة دى عبارة عن سرير تحته كنبة ونلاحظ المكتب الصغير اللى جمب السرير والرف اللى فوقيع علشان اللى على السرير يحط عليه اى حاجة 
بس طبعا حكاية السرير العالى دى محتاجة اطفال كبار شوية علشان ما يقعوش



تانى صورة عبارة عن سريرين واحد تحت والتانى فوقيه بس واحد بالطول والتانى بالعرض واستغلوا المساحة اللى تحت فى انهم يحطوا المكتب الصغير دة وفى سلم جانبى للصعود



تالت صورة برضة عبارة عن سريرين بنفس الشكل اللى فات بس مفيش مكتب 



الصورة دى بقى عجبانى جدا برضة سريرين فوق بعض بس مقدمين سرير عن التانى ومستغلين المساحة دى فى دولاب شيك اوى ولاحظوا الادرجة اللى تحت السرير السفلى ممكن تستغل لتخزين الملابس الغير مستخدمة (اخدين بالكوا من الاباجورة الشيك اللى فوق السرير العلوى  )



برضو دول سريرين بس الفرق فى الارتفاع بينهم قليل وعمودين على بعض مش واحد فوق التانى والفرق مستغل فى الادراج ونلاحظ ان الدولاب جمبهم على طول علشان مفيش مساحات تضيع من الاوضة



الصور اللى جاية لسراير مفردة بس لذيذ اوى انهم مجمعين كل حاجة الطفل فى ركن واحد دولابه ومكتبه وسريره وباقى الاوضة علشان يلعب فيها براحته(اظن دى لو اتنفذت هتلاقى الركن دة كله ورق ولعب ومدربك على الاخر  )









*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*دول بقى صور سريرين مع بعض بس واحد ثابت والتانى بتشد من تحته انا حاسة ان الحكاية دى مش بتناسب الجميع على العموم اتفرجوا عليها وخلوا بالكم من تنسيق الاوضة كلها تحفة











*

----------


## أنفـــــال

الله يا بسمة..
حلوة اوي الحاجات دي.. :: 
تسلم ايديكي.
أنفال

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك يا انفال
اصلهم يوم يبقوا ظاهرين واليوم اللى بعده يختفوا وبيخدوا وقت شوية فى التحميل
جزاكِ الله كل خير على مرورك الذى يسعدنى دائما*

----------


## أم أحمد

كل يوم يا بسمة ادخل عشان اشوف الصور بس لاسف ما شوفتهاش لغاية دلوقتي
بس تسلم ايديك يا جميل

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معلش يا قمر الليالى ممكن تدوسى على الصورة اللى ما تظهرش كليك يمين وتنسخى اللينك وتحطيه فى نافذة اكسبلولر جديدة
 معلش هتعبك
بس اصل فى صور كبيرة فالموضوع بياخد وقت عقبال ما يظهر
يارب تقدرى تشوفيهم ويعجبوكى
وجزاكِ الله كل خير على ردك الجميل*

----------


## mm_gabre

جميلة جدا

----------


## حنـــــان

حلوة قوي الصور يا بسمة

----------


## bodabest2000

فعلا حاجات جميله ومتكامله وبتوفر فى المساحات

----------


## bedo_ic

جميلة جدا ورائعة شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

حلوين أوي يا أمل تسلم إيدك 



ديه كمان عجبتني أوي 

كل الشكر لك يا جميل

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mm_gabre
					
				
جميلة جدا


شكرا اخى الكريم على الرد
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					
				
حلوة قوي الصور يا بسمة


شكرا يا حنان على ردك ومرورك الجميل






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bodabest2000
					
				
]فعلا حاجات جميله ومتكامله وبتوفر فى المساحات


فعلا اجمل حاجة فيها توفير المساحة
شكرا اخى على الرد والمرور*

----------


## بسمة أمل

> جميلة جدا ورائعة شكرا


الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك 
وشكرا على ردك




> حلوين أوي يا أمل تسلم إيدك 
> 
> 
> 
> ديه كمان عجبتني أوي 
> 
> كل الشكر لك يا جميل
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


فعلا تنظيم جميل واوضة كلاسيك وشيك اوى
شكرا يا بوكى على الرد
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك

----------


## بسمة أمل

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					
				
جميلة جدا ورائعة شكرا


الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك 
وشكرا على ردك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky
					
				
حلوين أوي يا أمل تسلم إيدك 



ديه كمان عجبتني أوي 

كل الشكر لك يا جميل

في رعاية الله ،،،


فعلا تنظيم جميل واوضة كلاسيك وشيك اوى
شكرا يا بوكى على الرد
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك*

----------


## بنت شرقيه

شكرا يا بسمة امل 

فعلا غرف جميله 

و ممكن تنفع فى الاماكن الضيقه 

ذوقك راقى فعلا  ::h::

----------


## بسمة أمل

> شكرا يا بسمة امل 
> 
> فعلا غرف جميله 
> 
> و ممكن تنفع فى الاماكن الضيقه 
> 
> ذوقك راقى فعلا



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا سعيدة جدا ان الصور عجبتك اختى الحبيبة
شكرا على ردك الجميل
وجزاكِ الله كل خير*

----------


## TAMERR

حقيقى غرف تجنن حلوة فعلا

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*جميلة أوى يابسمة 
مش بس عمليه ولكن كمان فيها ذوق وفن 
تسلم ايدك الحلوة*

----------


## ليالى2007

*الف شكر 
بصرحه
دول معمولين بطريقه اوفر 
للمكان الغرف الصغيره
تحياتى
ليالى*

----------


## أم أحمد

بسومتي الجميلة
وحشتينا اوي
اخيرا شوفت الصور هههه
يا تري فين اراضيكي دلوقتي؟؟؟ :f:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

صور جميلة يا بسمة 

تسلم ايديك وربنا يرزقنا الذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله 







اللهم انصر أهل غزة وانصر المسلمين فى كل مكان 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------

